# What's up with all the rain?!!



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's been raining non stop since last Sunday here in western Massachusetts. I have a hedgie who won't run when it's raining (Col. Mustard) and a 5 month old Jack Russel mix puppy who has had enough of being confined inside the house and is now destroying the house out of boredom or maybe as some sort of canine protest against the weather. On top of that, my vegetable garden and the cellar are flooded. :x :x :x 

Sorry, I had to rant!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

YUCK! i am so sorry! esp that your cellar & garden are flooded. *hugs*

it's been raining off & on here since Monday.

though i know it is frustrating, i think it is adorable that Col. Mustard won't run when it rains. 

wishing you lots of nice weather SOON!


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

You can send that rain my way! We're in the middle of a drought so bad that they're starting to have problems with wildlife coming into urban areas in search of water, not to mention the wildfire dangers.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It's pouring here, too...has been all day. I won't complain, tho' cuz on Sunday? I think, a wildfire went crazy and 1/3 of town in the Northern end of the Province is just...gone...very sad. So I won't complain about the rain but I am willing it North!!!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

MissC said:


> It's pouring here, too...has been all day. I won't complain, tho' cuz on Sunday? I think, a wildfire went crazy and 1/3 of town in the Northern end of the Province is just...gone...very sad. So I won't complain about the rain but I am willing it North!!!


It's raining here too and I woke up at 4:30am this morning with the worst migraine ever. Ugh I hate being weather sensitive!!!!

But the Slave Lake fires in Alberta are AWFUL, so I too am appreciating the rain.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

It's odd how it's not really raining in BC where it usually is. Aww I think Col Mustard just hates how the rain is louder than his footsteps .. and faster too hehe

I hope the weather clears for your garden/cellar/hedgie/dog/sanity's sake


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

With the exception of Thursday & Wednesday which had wicked fog covers, it's been raining here for the past month...


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

It's pretty warm here for a seattle spring. But that means that next week we will have rain rain rain.  Sigh.


----------

